# Ski boat incident



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

While fishing in the COCC tourney at O'shay last night we had an incident with a ski boat. The tourney had been going on for about a half hour (7:30pm) and we were anchored just across the river from the watercraft boathouse (south end of Home rd boat docks we were 20yds outside of the no wake zone ) when a large ski boat decided to turn around right in front of us going very fast as they drove by we threw our arms up and shook our heads. Mind you I fish from a small 14 ft semi vee boat and the huge wake almost swamped us, as the drove away they we laughing and saying ha look at that. Of course I was mad but the fish were biting and I thought "well whatever". A half hour later here they come again and this time I was ready. I pulled out my camcorder and filmed them driving in circles around us creating as much wake as possible and getting dangerously close at their speed. This went on for probably 3-5 minutes. I have the name of the boat and know that they dock it right at the docks at Home rd and have footage clearly showing the act and the name on the boat. I would like to see them punished to the fullest extent. Even though its probably only a small fine I want to see something done. I tried today to get ahold of a watercraft officer but all the numbers say call back during business hours, so I will. Does anyone know of any other ways to get justice? Ive opted not to take it out on their boat even though I know where it is left unattended, although I had to practically restrain my partner from going over and cutting their fuel lines. At the end of it all we ended up getting 16 fish outta that spot and had enough to barely edge out 2nd place by .2 lbs to take 1st. It kinda sucks that that tourney win had to be tarnished by some Jerk making me ticked off for half the night, but hopefully Ill get the last laugh by seeing him ticketed.


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I for one sure hope that the officer you get in touch with will take this matter seriously enough to press charges. If not, I believe that I would take the footage to the local TV station, and ask them for there help.

Good idea restraining your partner, he doesn't need to stoop to there level.
( Never argue with an idiot, they will drag you down to there level and beat you with it)


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you'll be very suprised how the law will take this incident VERY seriously if you have video of them circling you in their boat and purposely creating a potential life threatning hazard. Watercraft officials generally have a zero tolerance for this type of crap. 
People wonder what would posess an, otherwise responsable, adult man to approach another and beat the living crap out of him well here is your perfect example. While I do not advocate that type of action for anyone, that is EXACTLY what I'd of done if I was there. And I would not had to have been in your boat either. I would have ran him down in mine if I had seen it happen. 
Glad this story didn't end with you getting swamped.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact the water patrol as you said, but I would also contact the Delaware County Sheriff office as they have jurisdiction at O'Shaugnessy. Call the sheriff's office and set up a time you can show them the footage. I know the Sheriff's office won't put up with that stuff either. Keep us posted on how it comes out.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i too would have called the police as they were drunk more than likely!and endangered your life .


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope something gets done i to have dealt with the idiots. Last Monday night wake board and boat getting as close as possible on purpose and making giant waves. Moves twice they followed,parked just inside no wake zone and they shot right to bouys and cut it as hard as possible trying to make as big a wave as they could. It will not happen again i will as mentioned get on phone and call sheriff till they show up and handle the matter.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I tried today to get ahold of a watercraft officer but all the numbers say call back during business hours, so I will


does o'shay have wc officers on duty,on the water?i know it's smaller than hoover,but hoover's officers carry cell phones(different than the office) and are typically on duty from 6 a.m. till midnight.they may not always be on the water,but are on duty and available if you have their cell number.i have that number on speed dial.you may want to check into it,and get the number for o'shay officers if they operate the same way.


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

That's exactly why I have mounted a small cannon on my boat. Firing one across their bow always seems to do the trick. I hope they have to walk the plank.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

O'shay is under the jurisdiction of the city of Columbus, the patrol officers are C-bus police. I hope you get some justice, but I doubt it. Had a similar incident 3 years ago & the cops acted like it was our fault because we were fishing near an area that the ski club uses extensively. The cops wanted to give my partner & I a sobriety check, safety check, etc.. When we passed everything , they told us not to fish that area, that it was for skiers. I basically told them to "F" themselves since it's public water & reminded them of the laws regarding safety, but they didn't want to hear it. A call to the C-bus HQ, filing a formal complaint, & not letting it die got us a written appology & an assurance it wouldn't happen again. It didn't happen again either until we fished the same area & the same boat buzzed us repeatedly. The cops didn't have settle that one, but I have full faith that they would have taken the skiers side ..... money talks !! 
Good luck


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can get the OH number off the boat and dock number where the boat it kept, That would help also. You can contact the coast guard also and they will follow up on this. If something isn't done they will continue to do this and the next time someone could be hurt... Don't let them get away with it.... 

O'Shaughnessy Reservoir is patroled by ODNR rangers.. Columbus PD doesn't have any control over that body of water.


GarryS


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

You can give Griggs park patrol a call at 614-645-4945 . I am sure they will give you the number of who to contact about this.

Hope this helped
GarryS


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

garry,is it dnr or city watercraft?i'm just curious because being a city reservoir,i thought the city division of watercraft had juristdiction as they do on hoover


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

All I see on the side of their boat is Ranger... Its not a city boat up there. At Griggs Dam they run city boats there.


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem at Alum creek 2 weeks ago and trust me NOTHING will be done.My problem happened right in front of a Watercraft officer,talked to him,his boss in the office,Alum creek park director and they all said there wasn't anything they could or would do.There's alot of our tax and liscense fee's money hard at work.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats why I said to contact the Coast Guard also... Those guys up at O'Shaughnessy are good guys... I'm sure they will do what they can.... With having a video of it will also help alot....

Not sure how far off the bank they were anchored? Being outside of the no wake area will not help either...

I'm kind of surprised about this going on at O'Shaughnessy too.. The skiers are pretty nice when I have been up there. Like at Griggs the body of water isn't wide enought for some of the boats they are running now... You just have to hang on if you are out in the ski area. They have every right to be on the water as we do. What these guys did was't right. I am sure something will happen. I hate to say they will probably only get a warning. 

I was fishing above the island at Griggs today. This guy in a canoe with a small motor on it. Sounded like a lawnmower...LOL Anyways... He went around us and then came right back into the bank and was running a couple of feet away from the bank. Well... I just said there went any fish in front of me. No use even trying to fish that bank once he went up it..... Some people just don't think....

GarryS


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

from parks and recreation department..................


> On shore lights shine on the docks at night and a watchful vigil is maintained by the Columbus Marine Park Police at Grigg's and the Columbus Watershed Rangers at O'Shaughnessy and Hoover. At all three reservoirs the patrol watercraft are based adjacent to the marinas and the watchful eye of these officers coming and going contributes to the low incidence of problems at the marinas.


so it seems o'shay is the same as hoover,while griggs is under marine park police jurisdiction.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The same people that patrol Hoover patrol Griggs and Oshay. FYI. For phone numbers of the ranger's cell phones, call 645-1721. I don't have their Nextel numbers on me. They take their jobs very seriously, and will see to it that a problem is handled.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Right Misfit....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> The same people that patrol Hoover patrol Griggs and Oshay. FYI. For phone numbers of the ranger's cell phones, call 645-1721. I don't have their Nextel numbers on me. They take their jobs very seriously, and will see to it that a problem is handled.


The ones patrolling Griggs are Columbus Police. They DO NOT patrol O'Shaugnessy, Columbus police have no authority at O'Shaugnessy. The Delaware Sheriff's office is the policing authority there. It is not the same people. The water patrol ( Rangers) are at Hoover and O'Shaugnessy, but they have no arresting powers. Only the Cols. Police at Griggs and the Delaware Sheriff has that power. The rangers can write tickets but that is all they can do. Not sure where you get your info but it's not correct. Call Columbus Police or Delaware and they will tell you just what I posted here. 
AS I posted earlier, call the Delaware Sheriff's dept. and let them help you.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The water patrol ( Rangers) are at Hoover and O'Shaugnessy, but they have no arresting powers. Only the Cols. Police at Griggs and the Delaware Sheriff has that power. The rangers can write tickets but that is all they can do.


i assume a ticket would probably get their attention,and i doubt the police would do any more than that anyway,for such an offense.and you could probably get quicker on the water response from the rangers.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

best not to mess with their boat even if they got wild, if the video is incriminating enough maybe delaware would dish out a fine. i wakeboard and fish the oshay and will be looking out for these guys....those kind of antics are uncalled for. glad to hear you were catching em though


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Make a copy of the video - and if the proper authorities don't do anything about it - send it to the local NEWS with the story of what happened - and how the local sheriff/warden did nothing about it........I'm sure that'll get a little attention.......


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

O'Shay is patrolled by City of Columbus Watershed Rangers, no Enforcement Authority, and the Division of Watercraft-full enforcement authority! If you call the division of watercraft at the A/C office they will definately take care of the issue!


----------



## bassman2168 (Feb 15, 2005)

Oshay is not in CPD's jurisdiction so no they probably wouldn't do anything!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Part of the City of Columbus Title 9:

921.01-5 Vessels and Operations in O'Shaughnessy Reservoir.


(A) Unless otherwise authorized by this chapter, no person shall operate in Oæhaughnessy Reservoir any vessel of:


Less than eight (8) feet or more than twenty-two (22) feet in length or; 
Less than thirty-six (36) inches in beam or; 
Less than fifty (50) pounds in weight; 
More than ten (10) horsepower.


(B) Exceptions: Canoes, kayaks, rowing shells, pedal boats and inflatable watercraft bearing a Hull Identification Number (HIN) and recognized by the United States Coast Guard as vessels and watercraft are permitted and are specifically exempted from the length, beam and weight requirements;

(C) The above exempted vessels are permitted provided that:


Rowing shells are permitted during the months of May through September on weekends and holidays from one (1) hour before sunrise until 10:00 a.m. Rowing shells are permitted on all other days of the year from sunrise until sunset. Rowing shells will be operated parallel to the shoreline at a distance no greater than one hundred (100) feet except that between buoy number four (4) and buoy number five (5) rowing shells will be operated no greater than fifty (50) feet from the shoreline. Rowing shells will utilize only those areas designated for crossing. 
Crossing areas will be:
(a) The No Wake areas.
(b) Just south of buoy number four (4).

Canoes, kayaks, pedal boats and inflatable watercraft shall operate parallel to the shoreline at a distance not greater than fifty (50) feet from the shoreline in all areas parallel and adjacent to an open zone, except for the safe operation around navigational hazards.

Canoes, kayaks, rowing shells, pedal boats and inflatable watercraft will not operate on the east side of the river between buoy number four (4) and buoy number five (5) å¸ournament Water-ski Zoneï¿½.

Canoes, kayaks, pedal boats and inflatable watercraft may operate anywhere within the posted no wake zones.

The designated canoe, kayak, pedal boat and inflatable watercraft crossing shall be between buoy number two (2) and buoy number three (3).

(D) Board type sailboats without rigidly affixed masts, referred to as é½ailboardsï¿½ are permitted in the area from the safety cable at the dam north to buoy number one (1).


(E) The waterway north of the safety cable north of the dam shall be open to boating at all times.


(F) Vessel operations, zones, and speed limits shall be:


From the safety cable north of the dam north to buoy number one (1) is a designated sailboat area and all sailboats shall stay south of buoy number one (1) on Saturdays, Sundays and holidays.
(a) Exception: Sailboats launching or docked south of Home Road may sail in a path as direct as possible to and from the designated sailing area south of buoy number one (1). 
The speed limit in the area known as Eversole Run and Twin Lakes shall be no wake, idle speed. 
The speed limit between buoy number one (1) and buoy number two (2) shall be forty (40) miles per hour and is designated as an open zone; 
The speed limit between buoy number two (2) and buoy number three (3) shall be no wake, idle speed; 
The speed limit between buoy number three (3) and buoy number four (4) shall be forty (40) miles per hour and is designated as an open zone; 
The speed limit between buoy number four (4) and buoy number five (5) shall be forty (40) miles per hour except within the eastern two-thirds (2/3) of the waterway when skiing is being conducted, no vessel, which is not actively engaged in towing water-skiers, shall be operated at a speed greater than no wake, idle speed; 
The speed limit north of buoy number five (5) shall be no wake, idle speed.

[Note: The source material goes from F to E like this.]

(E) Water-skiing will be permitted only between buoy number one (1) and buoy number two (2) and between buoy number three (3) and buoy number five (5).


(F) The eastern two-thirds (2/3) of the waterway between buoy number four (4) and buoy number five (5) is designated as a water sports practice and tournament zone with a ski jump area on the eastern portion thereof as well as a slalom course.


(G) No person shall operate any motorized vessel at a speed exceeding idle speed within a distance of one hundred (100) feet of the shoreline. (Ord. 805-05 ï½§ 1 (part).)


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dad and I were out at O'Shay last night doing a lil fishing on the west bank. 

The Ski and Pleasure boaters just made it damn near impossible to fish... I know at one point they were up and down the bank area running wild, probably within 50-75 yards of us. They had the whole other side of the body of water to run up and down on, but they had to do it right next to us. (We were in the canoe) We ended up taking a few big wakes on that put water in the canoe ... We just called it a night and went back home....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

DaleM said:


> The ones patrolling Griggs are Columbus Police. They DO NOT patrol O'Shaugnessy, Columbus police have no authority at O'Shaugnessy. The Delaware Sheriff's office is the policing authority there. It is not the same people. The water patrol ( Rangers) are at Hoover and O'Shaugnessy, but they have no arresting powers. Only the Cols. Police at Griggs and the Delaware Sheriff has that power. The rangers can write tickets but that is all they can do. Not sure where you get your info but it's not correct. Call Columbus Police or Delaware and they will tell you just what I posted here.
> AS I posted earlier, call the Delaware Sheriff's dept. and let them help you.


When it comes down to things, Columbus police COULD have authority over Oshay simply because the land it sits on is owned by Columbus exclusively. It is out of precinct, but they could come if needed. The Rangers are responsible for patroling the reservoirs, it's their job. They cannot arrest, nor can they even write tickets, but they will make contact with violators and call reinforcements faster than you can say Jebadiah. Over here at Hoover, the township police do a lot more arresting around the parks than the Sheriffs do. It may work like that at Oshay too, I havn't heard much though. The first person people should contact IMO is the Rangers, since they are there on the water in boats 75% of the time. They love to respond to those sorts of calls, I know this from insider information .


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

+1 on taking the video to the news, they might be interested in it with the busy holiday weekend approaching, there will be a lot of boats on the water.


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks DaleM for the clarification on the jurisdiction issue. It always help to know who can do what and where.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I have just spoken to an Officer Cunningham (watercraft officer)and emailed him the video and link to this thread, he said he woud make sure it would get out to all the authorities that handle these kind of things. Thanks for that # Mushijobah, also thanks to everyone else who responded, I know many of us have had these things happen and hopefully this will at least discurage this jerk from potentially hurting someone. I will post the outcome as soon as I know.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey try this, The hoover watercraft officers phone number is 614-648-6019. I f they can't help they should be able to give you a number who can. If that doesn't work post back to me and the hoover FC officer is my brother-in-laws neighbor. [email protected]


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Good for you Steelwolve. I'm still having a problem believing there is a smart Steeler fan around. .( Sorry Had to take that shot) .Tapping this joker was great!! Plus keeping your cool was even better...Hope the Rangers take action on this clown. Congrats on the tourny win also...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking forward to the update, way to go


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Yesterday I spoke with a watercraft officer (state of Ohio), and she said there is nothing she can do; even with the video; since she did not witness the incident. She said that prosecutors will not take this case because there were no injury's (this time), and the guy was not identified at the scene by an officer. Basically she understood the flaw in the system, and was not happy that behavior like that can go unpunished. It is a misdemeanor lev 4, and such is a mandatory court appearance, where I would be summoned as a witness. I would be fine with that I told her, then she told me that the guy's lawyer would keep filing for a continuance while I missed work to go to court, and then they probably still get out of it when it finally did see a judge. She said she has only charged ONE boater in 20 yrs from an incident that she didn't witness and that case involved injury's, and in the end it got thrown out of court on legal BS. I am just amazed at that statement as I sit here and type it! She did suggest next time immediately calling 911 and having them dispatch the proper authorities to the scene. But with the lack of officers especially in rural areas and the probable low priority of such a call who knows if they would show up in time. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,since the system seems to work for the bad guy,i will have to consider that,next time i run into a moron on the water.might as well fight fire with fire,and then let the bad guy file charges and keep taking time off work to waste on my continuances till he gets tired and gives up,or it gets thrown out of court on technicalities


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

Pretty much the same BS they gave me and the division of watercraft was right there in their boat and seen what happened and said they have numerous complaint's about the same thing.


----------



## hawgdawg133 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would request with the officer to go ahead and file the charge and investigate as far as they can by:

Making an official report.

Identifying the owner through the hull numbers.

Contacting owner by telephone or in person and interview as to who was in the boat and driving and inviting them to come in and observe video.

requesting all parties to write statements.

File all evidence to prosecutor to charge the subject.

Ask to speak to supervisor if blown off again.

Make sure you follow up by calling for a status

Even if the knucklehead does get a lawyer and wins or get continuances forever and it gets dismissed he is out the ching for said lawyer which will be more than what he would get if convicted.

If prosecutor does not file charge at least the officer has placed him on notice by interviewing him and advising him she is filing the charge which I'm sure will come to mind the next time he is tempted to do this again. 

Best case scenario, she does file the charge and he is found guilty.

I believe any of these three will change his/they're behavior to some degree.

Her not doing anything only confirms to these guys that they won'nt be held accountable when acting in this manner.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have had similar things happen to me at alum, but this is just insane. you have it on video and there is nothing they can do give me a f-ing break!! won't prosecute because there were no injurys?! so it takes someone drowning to get these morons off of the water. i say take the video to the news media along with you story and what the water craft officers told you. they will eat it up and at least they might air the video and give other boaters advice on what to do if a similar situation happens. or you could just go down to his dock and wait on him and beat the s out of him. either option you go with at least you will feel a little better and maybe he'll think about what he is doing before he kills someone


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

It is true that an arrest cannot be made, since it is a misdemeanor not commited in the presense of the officer. It is not true that nothing can be done, a summons can be issued requiring the suspect to attend court and answer the charges. I have not seen the recording you have so I cannot make a decision on if this would be a good plan. In addition there were more people in there boat to dispute your statements. You can if you want file charges yourself which the county will be obligated prosecute, if you do it may not be the most zealous prosecution. You must remember this is law, justice does not matter. I think I would start by contacting the superviser of the officer you talked to anf try to get more information on why they would choose not to even investigate this complaint, then leave a complaint with the govenerors office if not satisfied. State employees hate complaints from the Gov. especially supervisors looking to get promoted. You could be suprised at the attitude change when they reopen the complaint.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

hawgdawg133 said:


> Even if the knucklehead does get a lawyer and wins or get continuances forever and it gets dismissed he is out the ching for said lawyer which will be more than what he would get if convicted.


Other than a conviction, this is the best deterrent I can think of. At $200-$500 an hour, the idiot will think twice before he does it again--an hopefully tell everyone he knows about how much it cost him, so that his buddies learn from it as well. With any luck, it'll turn into an urban legend!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I wouldn't let this go. I've had too many idiots mess with me in the past, it's time for justice.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I think you guys are right, I didn't consider the cost of representation that he would incur. I am going to contact Officer Houston tomorrow morning. Thanks again to all of the help on this and I will keep updating.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

thats why I have a 7' heavy action rod and 20 lb test line on it
Throw a husky jerk towards them and they will leave


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Steelwolve said:


> I think you guys are right, I didn't consider the cost of representation that he would incur. I am going to contact Officer Houston tomorrow morning. Thanks again to all of the help on this and I will keep updating.


Not to mention it might just stop him from behaving like this in the future. I thought Ohio has laws about interfering with the rights of sportsmen as well? that might be worth looking into.


----------

